# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  برنامه نویسی آیفون با بامداد دشت بان

## bamdadd

*سلام دوستان ، به تازگی آموزش برنامه نویسی آیفون را شروع کرده ام* 

اینجا هم می گذارم تا دوستان استفاده کنند ، ایرادات مرا بگیرند و نظرات خودشان را بگویند تا همگی با هم پیشرفت کنیم
امیدوارم مفید باشه

*برنامه نویسی آیفون با بامداد دشت بان – قسمت 0*


*برنامه نویسی آیفون با بامداد دشت بان – قسمت اول (پروسه طراحی اپلیکیشن و محیط کاربری)*

----------

